# Red River @ GF 5/28



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I limped down to the river yesterday for a couple hours and scratched out a few micro kitties but that was it.....water was just a tad high still. Anyone else having any luck?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It seems like it's always raining when I'm not in school or working. Nothing yet.


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

No time yet to check the river height, but from judging from the last 4 or so days for straight rain i bet cats may be outta the picture for a lil bit  :x


----------



## hydro (Mar 5, 2004)

The Red River is really getting high in Grand Forks. Fishing will be tough for quite some time. A buddy of mine did hook a 31" walleye between Fargo and Grand Forks on Saturday though. Floating jghead and crawler. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Thats a heck of a fish. They're in there.


----------

